# Diegobds hits 4,000



## maxiogee

Well done!

(you're only at 3,999 as I write but I like to be punctual!)

Tony


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por todos y cada uno de los 4.000.


----------



## maxiogee

My sincere apology  for the typo in the thread title. 

I find I cannot read "diegodbs" without thinking "Diego, B.D.S." (Bachelor of Dental Science). It's like every time I see the word "Shopfitters" I think 'shoplifters' - it's a mental blind spot of some sort.

I need to start thinking "Diego, Doctor of Business Studies"! 

Tony


----------



## cirrus

Never mind doctor of dentistry, you've become my Doctor of Spanish.  I can't believe the quality, not to mention the quantity of your posts and the difference they have made to me:  Doubts which have bugged me for years melt like snow on the carpet.  It's like putting my Spanish on steroids.


----------



## Mei

*Bueno, bueno, bueno Diegobds... 4.000?  

Wow, muchas felicidadesy muchas gracias por tus aportaciones y toda la ayuda, maestro!  
*
Mei


----------



## danielfranco

Cuatro mil aportes, y todos acertados. Gracias por toda la ayuda, Don Diego.
Dan F


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡DE NUEVO!!, ¡¡QUÉ PRONTO!! ¡¡FELICITACIONES POR TUS VALIOSOS Y RESPONSABLES APORTES!!*


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades Diego por tu empeño en compartir conocimientos con toda nuestra comunidad!

Enhorabuena,
LN


----------



## elroy

*Siempre me quedo sumamente impresionado por tu inteligencia y tu conocimiento. *
*Lo ú**nico que puedo esperar es que yo te brinde la mitad de lo que tú me brindas a mí.* ​


----------



## Alundra

Gracias por todo Diego. Tus mensajes aportan una ayuda muy valiosa. 

Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

En su teclado, cuando sale la luna,
Aparece el bravo Diego.
Al hombre mal hablado
él sabrá castigar,
Marcando la zeta del Zorro.

_Zorro._ ¡Zorro!
Su bolígrafo no fallará.
_Zorro._ ¡Zorro!
La zeta les marcará.
¡Diego! ¡Diego! ¡Diego! ¡Diego!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Pero que impresión... me ha vuelto a suceder,*
*dejo todo en orden el sábado...*
*llega el lunes y Diego ha *
*hecho 4000 importantísimos aportes*
*¡Casi que no lo puedo creer!*
*Gracias por todo *​


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Tan pronto los 4000?
Oye, ¿por qué a mí me dicen que deje algo para los demás y a ti no?  

¡Cualquiera te gana en calidad o velocidad!

Permíteme que te de los parabienes de nuevo, ¡campeón!


----------



## tatis

Gracias por toda la ayuda recibida.


----------



## Outsider

*¡Qué rápido, Diego! 
Mis felicitaciones.*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Diego, you have explained and clarified so many points of Spanish for me that I am well and truly in your debt.  Many many thanks for your patience and kindness.

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## belén

Muchas felicidades compañero... ¡¡La cantidad de cosas buenas que has dejado ahí sueltas para que las disfrutemos!!

Muchas gracias de.... de...clic y lo descubres


----------



## América

Diego, ya son 4000, WOW. *MUCHAS FELICIDADES* PERO SOBRE TODO* MUCHAS GRACIAS*, creo que el nombre que más aparece en todos los posts que he colocado hasta hoy es el tuyo, gracias por toda la ayuda.


----------



## diegodbs

Muchísimas gracias a todos.
Sé vuestro paradero, sé vuestros nombres, no podréis huir.


----------



## Sparrow22

*Ahh, no llegué tan tarde para felicitarte !!!! 

*Gracias por todo Diego !!!!!!!! (realmente no duermes, hombre !!!!!)


----------



## drei_lengua

Congrats Diegobds!!!  Your posts are very helpful and much appreciated.    

Drei


----------



## Masood

Congratulations, Diego, and Thanks for all your help!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

4.000 gracias, Diego. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## lazarus1907

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Muchísimas gracias a todos.
> Sé vuestro paradero, sé vuestros nombres, no podréis huir.



Cuando se amenaza se dice "¡Que sé dónde vivís!", Diego, pero no contestes, que acumulas demasiados mensajes por la cara


----------



## ampurdan

Estoy un tiempo descolgado y te pules otros mil más, ¡qué fiera! ¡Más y más felicidades!


----------



## Monnik

*Y ahora la que llega tarde soy yo....*
* Pero si acababas de cumplir los tres!!! *
*Felicidades!!!*​ 
http://www.snowcrest.net/cafemocha/images/balloons.gif​


----------



## buddingtranslator

Diego,

I see you're already well on your way to the next milestone of 5,000, but I wanted to say thank you for all of your comments and suggestions during my time with WR. I always read your posts regardless of whether they're in response to my own as the quality and intelligence of your answers is admirable. This forum is a better place with you in it and may you spend many more happy days with us!

BuddingTranslator


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Diego, como Monnik yo tambien llego tarde para darte las felicidades. Como siempre repasas todos los foros aclarando tantas preguntas como puedas en un dia. Tu presencia,personalidad genial, las aclaraciones, y la esfuerza que te das para ayudarnos son muy agradecidos.. Vuelvo a desearte muchisimas felicitaciones.


----------



## Soy Yo

Diego, eres un fenómeno. Me encantan tus posts!!!

You're the poster with the moster!

Y citando a Monnik:

*Y ahora el que llega tarde Soy Yo....*
*Pero si acababas de cumplir los tres!!! *
*Felicidades!!!*​


----------



## Eugin

*Me apuro antes de que llegues a tu quinto milestone, Diego! *


*No voy a ser más creativa que los demás, pero sólo te quiero felicitar y agadecer por tu presencia aquí y por tus ganas de compartir con nosotros toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodo lo que sabes!! *

*Keep up the GREAT job!!!!*

*muchos saluditos porteños!!!   *


----------

